# Online Bachelors degree in CJ that is Quinn approved?



## WGM (Jan 2, 2003)

Are there any schools out there that are online and Quinn Bill approved? I want to finish up my degree but I don't feel like sitting in class. Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Under the new guidelines (post-2004), there are no online undergraduate programs approved for the Quinn Bill. If you're very close to finishing your undergrad degree and really don't want to attend classes, you could finish your undergrad online (non-Quinn) and then apply to the online graduate program at UMass-Lowell.


----------



## tf4101 (Oct 5, 2008)

Delta: I was thinking about doing the same thing. So i doesn't matter where you get your Bachelors as long as u get your masters from a quinn approved school?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

tf4101 said:


> Delta: I was thinking about doing the same thing. So i doesn't matter where you get your Bachelors as long as u get your masters from a quinn approved school?


Correct; we have a bunch of people who earned their undergrad degree in business and other fields, but once they earned the Quinn-approved Master's degree, they got the full 25%.

Here are the three most popular distance learning colleges in the country;

Thomas Edison State College

Charter Oak State College - distance learning college, online degrees, courses

http://www.excelsior.edu

If you'd like something a little closer to home;

Granite State College

Depending on how many credits you already have, you could finish at any one of those schools within a couple of months.


----------



## WGM (Jan 2, 2003)

You can get an online Associates from Bunker Hill CC and a couple other 2 year colleges and you can get a Masters. I figured that some of the approved schools would try to start online course offerings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

WGM said:


> You can get an online Associates from Bunker Hill CC and a couple other 2 year colleges and you can get a Masters. I figured that some of the approved schools would try to start online course offerings.


The problem with online Bachelor's programs is the school has to offer the requisite number of general education and open elective courses in order to fulfill the degree program. Most Associate's programs that are discipline-specific (such as CJ) have very few open electives, while most Bachelor's programs have many.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

That is odd...an UMASS online BA/CJ is not covered...but the online MA is covered. I would hope that will change.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Barbrady said:


> That is odd...an UMASS online BA/CJ is not covered...but the online MA is covered. I would hope that will change.


In the Commonwealth, odd is the norm.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

True, true.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

The online program straight thru to your master's is the only way to go. The ease of not having to drive to class is worth the three year wait before the 10% to 25% jump.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

The only online/distance Bachelor's degree in CJ offered by the UMass system is a Sociology degree with a CJ focus from UMass-Amherst, and the target audience probably doesn't care about the Quinn Bill.

BA Criminal Justice focus - UMassOnline.net


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> The only online/distance Bachelor's degree in CJ offered by the UMass system is a Sociology degree with a CJ focus from UMass-Amherst, and the target audience probably doesn't care about the Quinn Bill.
> 
> BA Criminal Justice focus - UMassOnline.net


That target audience usually becomes the mouthy sidewalk lawyers when confronted by the police.


----------



## WGM (Jan 2, 2003)

Has anyone ever contested a non quinn bill certified Criminal Justice Degree from a school and won?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

WGM said:


> Has anyone ever contested a non quinn bill certified Criminal Justice Degree from a school and won?


I do, but it was under the old guidelines, and the degree was from a pre-eminent CJ school (Florida State).


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Master of Science in Criminal Justice Leadership: Northeastern College of Professional Studies

Open house coming up June 23rd


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

bluesamurai22 said:


> Master of Science in Criminal Justice Leadership: Northeastern College of Professional Studies
> 
> Open house coming up June 23rd


Make sure it's Quinn-approved before signing up; the PCIP page just lists the B.S. and M.S. in CJ (not CJ Leadership) from Northeastern as being approved.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

WARNING: ENROLL IN SOME APPROVED QUINN BILL PROGRAM NOW!

Under the budget that has been laid before the governor, police officers hired after July 1, 2009 will not be eligible to participate in the PCIP program, and even officers currently on the job will not be able to participate _if they have not started accumulating credits in the program by September 1, 2009._

_For police career incentives to reimburse certain cities and towns for career
incentive salary increases for police officers; provided, however, that regular
full-time members of municipal police departments hired on or after July 1,
2009 shall not be eligible to participate in the career incentive pay program
established pursuant to section 108L of chapter 41 of the General Laws;
provided further, that any current regular full-time member of a municipal
police department who has not started accumulating points pursuant to said
section 108L of said chapter 41 of the General Laws, as of September 1,
2009, shall not be eligible to participate in the career incentive pay program
established pursuant to said section 108L of said chapter 41 of the General
Laws; and provided further, that any current regular full-time member of a
municipal police department who has begun to accumulate points pursuant
to said section 108L of said chapter 41 of the General Laws as of September
1, 2009 shall be allowed to accumulate the maximum number of points
permissible pursuant to said section 108L of said chapter 41 of the General
Laws _

*So, if you are on the job and wish to participate in the Quinn Bill program, get in somewhere now.*


----------

